# "Sand" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 25, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have our winner. Kindly join us in slamming our palms together to celebrate *midnightpoet* for his superb winning entry, *Sandstorm*.

In addition to this month's Laureate, and a free one month FoWF subscription,Tony has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.



Way to go, Sir Tony! Save for PiP's entry which was a close second, you buried your competition, and with good reason, I assure you. Very fine piece of writing, me dear. Kudos for a well deserved win!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 26, 2017)

Indeed, it was my favourite too.  Good work, Tony.


----------



## escorial (Jul 26, 2017)

Well done


----------



## PiP (Jul 26, 2017)

Excellent poem, Tony! Well done.


----------



## sas (Jul 26, 2017)

An absolute winner of a poem. I caste only one vote, and it was yours. Magnificent! Thumbs up! Bravo! 

Forgive me if I do not enter for your prompt, in August, unless I've a poem already with it's theme.  I will be climbing The Rockies for two weeks.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 26, 2017)

Congratulations! This poem was worthy of being the winner... mood, message, imagery and rhyme... spot on, and the second stanza was pure poetic perfection and one of your absolute best  What a pleasure to read this dark, moody poem, completely fabulous!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 26, 2017)

sas said:


> An absolute winner of a poem. I caste only one vote, and it was yours. Magnificent! Thumbs up! Bravo!
> 
> Forgive me if I do not enter for your prompt, in August, unless I've a poem already with it's theme.  I will be climbing The Rockies for two weeks.



If you give Tony enough cookies, he might be persuadable with the prompt.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 26, 2017)

A truly good piece, Midnight.  Well done.


----------



## ned (Jul 27, 2017)

Salutations MP - not before time....


----------



## Nellie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well done, Tony! :thumbr:


----------

